# new jigging setup



## Lagniappe2008

I just ordered an Avet HX5/2 and a hopper 500FS jigging rod. Anyone have this combo? Any reviews? I've got two Avet JX's on hopper 270's and I love them, but needed a bit more backbone.

Also got me a jig bag and starting on my jig collection.


----------



## Marcos Domingues

Time to jig some fish


----------



## RonnieS

I have a JX on a 500 Hopper and am pleased with it. Largest so far is 50 - 60 lb yellowfin and 61 lb warsaw. The warsaw kept it bowed up pretty good, but never put it to any limit. I like it.


----------



## kyellier

I have an avet hxj 5-2. I wish the high speed was around 6. I am not real happy with the anti reverse. it has enough slack in it that it makes a loud bang on every stroke. it is usable , but you have to get the timing just right so it doesn't bang.


----------



## Marcos Domingues

Avet are known for that , simply they're not jigging reels. Don't have the gearing & the anti-reverse to dealt with the jigging torture .
you should have gotten a JM , Alu gorilla , Torsa something on this range.

how long have you been using that Avet ? Be happy that still hold up, but it might be not for long


----------



## Lagniappe2008

Marcos Domingues said:


> Avet are known for that , simply they're not jigging reels. Don't have the gearing & the anti-reverse to dealt with the jigging torture .
> you should have gotten a JM , Alu gorilla , Torsa something on this range.
> 
> how long have you been using that Avet ? Be happy that still hold up, but it might be not for long


Interesting feedback. I've had two avets and have been really happy with them, which is why i'm buying a 3rd. I'm definitely not a subject matter expert on jigging reels though.


----------



## Law Dog

Nice setup, congrats!


----------



## Reefvoyeur

*Bag*

Where did you get the jig bag? I need one.
Thanks
Dewayne


----------



## tank8677

i have 2 avet lx for jigging and hxw for bottom fishing, i never had any problem with my lx and i love them. 

you can find the jig bag at ftu or online.


----------



## Marcos Domingues

I am not saying that those Avets dont work , what I said is that they are not designed as jigging reels.
The gears & anti reverse paw wont hold the constant beating of the jigging motion. Sure they'll do the job for a while , but if you jig on a regular basis the first failure will be the anti reverse.
Glad you guys are happy with them


----------



## reeltime2luke

Have one that I have used for about two years and really like it. I do NOT use it for jigging ... I use it for Chunking on a FTU rod with rollers and it has handled plenty of 80lb Tuna with no issues. It is the only conventail reel I have and it is the left hand version ... I spin fish for everything except chunking.


----------



## capt4fish

Shimano Talics 16's is what we use for all our jigging. Two speed, tough we have three seasons on them and they get used alot, a whole lot. Have the Trevalla(sic) rods with them. 
I have had too many (4) hopper rods break. I like the actions of the hopper rods, they just break way to easily.


----------



## Toledo

capt4fish said:


> I have had too many (4) hopper rods break. I like the actions of the hopper rods, they just break way to easily.


Are the rods actually breaking or is it the crappy guides on the newer models?


----------

